# Certified Sites in Norfolk and Suffolk



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Next week I'm planning on checking out a few CSs in Norfolk and Suffolk with the idea of earmarking a couple for short breaks next summer.
I've identified about 10 that I'll look at, all apparently open all year.
Does anyone have any favourites in that area (that they're prepared to divulge?)  
I'm looking more for location and surrounding countryside rather than site facilities.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Tony

Can fully reccommend Tomcat Farm in Ipswich (ccc site). On the edge of constable country and surrounded by farmland. We were watching the farmer harvest yesterday

stew


----------



## Pammy (Jun 2, 2005)

Can thoroughly recommend Gale Riverside at Loddon on the Norfolk Broads. It is a Caravan Club 5 van site, all virtually at the side of the river and only a short walk into the village through the boatyards. We went in September, the weather was lovely, and it was nice to watch the boats go by.

The website is good and you can check on availability.
www.galeriverside.co.uk

It is not an all year round site though and does get fully booked.

Pammy


----------



## Wanderer (May 10, 2005)

If you want to be in really rural Norfolk miles from civilation, try Pee-Wit Farm near Melton Constable (Holt) Last time we were there sat and watched Barn Owls flying right past the van getting food for their young. The friendly farmer has set-up farm walks and is keen on conservation. No leccy and not open all year.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Thanks people - all duly noted for this trip and later ones.
Pammy - thanks for the info but unfortunately, Certified Sites are C&CC 5 vans sites whereas the one you mentioned is a Certified Location and only open to CC members - maybe one day the two clubs might get together and make them all available to both sets of members. (there goes another flying pig!)

Let's hope the coming week is as bright and sunny as this morning


----------

